
Google’s Inbox app is shutting down in March 2019 - SoapSeller
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/12/17848500/google-inbox-shut-down-sunset-snooze-email-march-2019
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17971516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17971516)

------
ProAm
This is why I dont use Google products. They get a life of ~18 months and then
they are sent to the farm up north.

~~~
dmix
While there was some UI/UX benefits to Inbox, it seemed mostly to be an
experiment.

> In April of this year, Google released a complete redesign of Gmail that
> incorporated nearly all of the key features of Inbox

Still, it was nice to see some internal competition and Inbox was pretty well
done.

~~~
m-p-3
They forgot to incorporate the cleanliness of Inbox and the auto-consolidation
of emails into a big summary for those traveling (flight number and hours
delays, etc).

I'm gonna miss it, it was really easy to deal with emails as tasks and achieve
inbox-zero.

